# Monster Hunter Tri



## Jasonnman (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone else appart from me excited for this wii release?

i think it looks amazing


----------



## Jasonnman (Feb 9, 2010)

no1?


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2010)

I do. It looks cool, although you have to pay to play online.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 9, 2010)

Mrmr said:
			
		

> I do. It looks cool, although you have to pay to play online.


I'm _very_ excited, but the Pay2Play feature is still under discussion whether it will be available in America. It might be free since the last 2 Monster Hunter games featured online on the PS2, yet no fees.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 14, 2010)

Does that mean North America, or U.S?


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 14, 2010)

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Does that mean North America, or U.S?


North America means Canada and U.S.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't wait to get it, the gameplay looks awesome!

And free online play! <3


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Mrmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cammie Dunaway confirmed that the North American release will have free online play, not Pay & Play.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 28, 2010)

What kind of game is this?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you be getting it, or is it too challenging for you?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

Honestly, it doesn't really appeal to me. I'll probably pick up the free demo disc at GameStop just to see what it's like, but I highly doubt that I'll actually buy the full game. Besides, I also need to buy Pok


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Monster hunter hu?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Monster hunter hu?


It is a game where you run around hunting monsters with awesome weapons. It is a hack and slash game, but instead of brute force to kill a monster it requires skill, planning, and patience. One of the fights is supposed to take 45 minutes.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds cool


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a fight against a bird thing using a hammer on the new one.

http://www.youtube.com/v/0dS1b26yOPA&feature=related


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its for 360 right?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... It's for Wii, which is why it's in the "Wii and Virtual Console" forum.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is for Wii. 

EDIT: DANG YOU TYE WITH YOUR NEWLY GROWN BOOBS AND YOUR QUICK REPLIES!


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hell?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go read the Matsuri (Mis)adventure thread.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it gives Tye boobs I think I'll skip reading that one.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were talking about how Tye could get away with being with Andrew when his grandparents around.

It was supposed to be fruit, but then someone made them have to be real boobs.

*looks in sig*


Oh, and I am gonna preorder the game from Amazon, any good coupons you guys know about?


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try to pre-order from Gamestop. As far as I know, the have the better deal since they'll give you a 500 Monster Hunter-themed Nintendo Points Card and $5 off your purchase.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At Amazon I get $5 off my purchase, release date delivery (due to having Amazon Prime), and $10 off of my next video game purchase.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/ALue3HHH5WY&feature=channel


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I majorly    LOL'D   <3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/ALue3HHH5WY&feature=channel


That commercial is part of an epic breakfast.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/lTheDJt8kIY


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever is the guy in the commercial has one of the best jobs ever.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Mar 2, 2010)

I am extremely excited about this game, especially because they announced that there will be free online! The gameplay looks challenging and amazing, lot's to customize and do! There's even a tool to change how much blood there will be (I think as in red slashes) and I'm definitely getting it for my B-Day!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 2, 2010)

When is your birthday?


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Arch, what weapon class are you choosing?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Hey Arch, what weapon class are you choosing?


I can't decide between hammer and long sword, but I might check out the switch axe.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using Switch Axe for sure, and probably Bowgun second.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stand the bowguns, in the Freedom Unite demo for PSP they take way too long to kill the Hypnocatrice with, and I never really liked guns anyways.

What control style are you gonna use, and do you have WiiSpeak?


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have WiiSpeak, and I'll use CCPro.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to get the bundle, but then I watched a video of the waggle control scheme, and it is basically just shake for a heavy attack, buttons the rest of the way.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, my intention for the CCPro was to replace my broken GC controller. xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the GC controller work with Monster Hunter 3?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 2, 2010)

You know what is gonna make me laugh? When an 8 year old sees this game in the store, then begs his mommy to buy it for him. He gets home, puts it in, and then is instantly screwed due to him not knowing the difficulty of these games, and he will be left in his cut top and hot pants for life.

And he will be hunting normal dinosaurs and deer. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got the demo today, and I hated it. Definitely not my type of game...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I just got the demo today, and I hated it. Definitely not my type of game...


Why did you hate it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lighting is too dark, the game feels too slow (your character doesn't move fast at all), the interface is too confusing and dull, and it just doesn't have that feel that games like Mario, Zelda, Kirby, etc. do. It's just not for me. I'm not familiar with the Monster Hunter franchise at all (I didn't even know it existed until recently), and I only picked up the demo because it was free. By the title alone, I kinda figured that it would be about hunting monsters (obviously, lol), which I didn't like to begin with, but I was surprised to find that the "monsters" are basically dinosaurs. When I think of a "monster", I think of an ugly, fearsome beast, not a dinosaur. Killing realistic creatures like that (you even kill _baby_ ones!) just isn't my thing. Also, the game lacks inspiration and creativity to me. Too dull, realistic, and violent for my taste.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know there is a button to run, right?
Why would you want it to feel like a Mario game? Then you would just jump on the beast three times and it would be dead!
An ugly, fearsome beast? If I saw the Great Jaggi in the woods, I would probably be like, "OSHI-" and then some.
What is wrong with killing baby ones? It keeps the creature from becoming full grown and becoming a menace if it is a horrible beast.

Was it challenging to you, and what weapon did you use?


----------



## Caleb (Mar 3, 2010)

Where can you get a demo for this?  It may be time to hook my Wii up again.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 3, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Where can you get a demo for this?  It may be time to hook my Wii up again.


At any Gamestop after March 8th.

I have no clue how Tye got one this early though.
*is jealous*


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried every button, and I didn't find an option to run... I only used the Sword & Shield, because I got extremely bored with the game and didn't find it fun at all. It's just not my type of game, okay? I don't like violent games like that. I prefer more colorful and creative games, like Mario, Zelda, Kirby, Sonic, Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I thought it was today... Well, when I went to GameStop and asked them for it, they weren't even sure if they had it or not. They checked in the back for it, and found that they just got the box in today. Maybe they weren't supposed to give them out until the 8th, lol.

EDIT:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here's a picture if you don't believe me, lol.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
EDIT2: Upon further investigation, it appears that you were right. GameStop gave me the demo five days early! XD


----------



## Caleb (Mar 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ..  Hate you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I got the demo early? XD

Go to your local GameStop, they might give it to you early, too, lol.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.  I definitely will when I got to get BC2.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO WANT


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Mar 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> When is your birthday?


June 30th, definitely renting or getting the demo before then though. :gyroiddance:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 4, 2010)

Xero said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would start saving my money. NOW!


----------



## Away236 (Mar 4, 2010)

I heard it gets boring very quickly?? I hope not, no game is worth it if it has low re-playability.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 4, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> I heard it gets boring very quickly?? I hope not, no game is worth it if it has low re-playability.


It is a hardcore game. If you don't enjoy working toward something, you won't enjoy it. The battles can take quite a while, and for those looking for a pure hack and slash game, this isn't it. It requires planning, skill, good looks,  patience.

But if you get it, I will be glad to wifi with you.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The online co-op adds more re-playability. I'll be happy to Wi-Fi with you too. Get the demo from Gamestop on March 8th and try it out.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 4, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or check to see if your GameStop will give it to you early. XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Lucky...


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Mar 5, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Xero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if i can, i don't get an allowance and i'm not getting a job, cuz i probably can't get one anyway. And when i get it we should wifi sometime. XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 5, 2010)

Xero said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you get good enough so you won't die and take up all three deaths.

So I am guessing a TravisTouchdown, Away236, Xero, and Nevermore hunting team?


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 6, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Xero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, although I'll finish up all offline quests before I take on online ones, and that may take a while.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 6, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want some good armor first, probably will use wifi to get others to help me take down monsters that give away good items.

I just found out that they took out the dual swords! D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wait, what is this trickery, Tye what are you doing in this thread?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wait, what is this trickery, Tye what are you doing in this thread?


Does Mega speak in terms of casualty?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't like anything realistic unless it's Metroid or Zelda.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he was being anti-Monster Hunter after he played the demo.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2010)

So anyways.
I'm getting this, Adventure Games are my favorite genre, and it reminds me alot of an MMO.
Also reading back, Tye, this is a game that takes patience, like I said, like an MMO, so knowing you it's not suprising you didn't like it, if it were more fast paced with constant things happening to stimulate your childlike mind (do not take offense) like Sonic and Mario, you'd enjoy it alot more.
The thing I love about mmo-llike games is working towards goals.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So anyways.
> I'm getting this, Adventure Games are my favorite genre, and it reminds me alot of an MMO.
> Also reading back, Tye, this is a game that takes patience, like I said, like an MMO, so knowing you it's not suprising you didn't like it, if it were more fast paced with constant things happening to stimulate your childlike mind (do not take offense) like Sonic and Mario, you'd enjoy it alot more.
> The thing I love about mmo-llike games is working towards goals.


Yay, another person to wifi with possibly.

And killing dinosaur like creatures>goomba stomping


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Murdering poor defenseless goomba is no different than killing beasts that could probably grow up and eat many people. If anything Goomba stomping is worse, at least by killing monsters you could be saving a life, but with the Goombas... it's just brutal, Tye just thinks it's ok because Nintendo made it colorful.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those poor goombas, I am gonna kill the big monster just for them.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye is so heartless. T_T


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Tye is to heart as PS3 is to game.


----------



## gerardo781 (Mar 7, 2010)

By any chance, is the demo wi-fi?


----------



## random guy (Mar 7, 2010)

I might get this game are there any long range wepons and if so are they any good?


----------



## Vivi (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll probably get this when I have the money.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I might get this game are there any long range wepons and if so are they any good?


I am not familiar with the Monster Hunter series, but there have been bows in previous games.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, bows have been in previous games, but I don't know if they are in this one. Bowguns are in it though.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 7, 2010)

So me and my friends Rance and Chris were at the park. We always went to the library for free internets, and Rance always brought his PSP. He was playing Monster Hunter: Freedom, and he said that me and Chris should get a PSP and the Monster Hunters game for christmas, cause christmas was coming in a few months. I never got a PSP, but Chris did. I think I was gonna be using Longswords or Spears. I'd love to go on Wi-Fi with you guys if I ever get that game. Just think of it, we can be a team. Each of us with awesome skill in one weapon. Still, having different weapons per team member is original, you would have to get used to whatever you choose.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> So me and my friends Rance and Chris were at the park. We always went to the library for free internets, and Rance always brought his PSP. He was playing Monster Hunter: Freedom, and he said that me and Chris should get a PSP and the Monster Hunters game for christmas, cause christmas was coming in a few months. I never got a PSP, but Chris did. I think I was gonna be using Longswords or Spears. I'd love to go on Wi-Fi with you guys if I ever get that game. Just think of it, we can be a team. Each of us with awesome skill in one weapon. Still, having different weapons per team member is original, you would have to get used to whatever you choose.


Kind sir, it would be awesome if you did spend your money on this game, for it is epic. I shall be using a hammer, and I would think that you are the type for a great sword or switch axe. I wish there was a mode in which you could battle fellow hunters, it would be awesome.


----------



## random guy (Mar 7, 2010)

If I do get the game I Will most likely use a bowgun if they don't have bows.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm better at defending than attacking. So what weapon should I use? 

I'm thinking Great Sword but I still don't know.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sword and Shield.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 7, 2010)

If Swords and Shields are the most defensive weapon type in the game, then yes.

Actually, I'll do some research. Or are you the one who's gonna use those weapons? Either way I need to see what I'm gonna use.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> If Swords and Shields are the most defensive weapon type in the game, then yes.
> 
> Actually, I'll do some research. Or are you the one who's gonna use those weapons? Either way I need to see what I'm gonna use.


I'm going to be using Sword and Shield, not because of the shield, but I like Swords, and I don't want anything slow like the great sword.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the long sword then, it is pretty fast and is strong.

@ DarkPwnz0rX Get a lance, they are most defensive in the game.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I'm with Gunlances.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they took the gun lance out in this game. ;-;


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like the style, I like the way Great Swords look, but the way Long Swords work.
I might just alternate inbetween.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only they didn't take out the Dual Swords! D:


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2010)

I want this game. When exactly does it come out?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I want this game. When exactly does it come out?


April 20, demo in Gamestops March 8 (Tomorrow)

UNless you are Tye, he got the demo 5 days early.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 days after my birthday.

That means I'll have money!

YAY! I'm downloading the Freedom Unite demo for PSP as we post.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that demo is fun, I just can't beat the Epic Hunting Quest, the three are really hard to beat.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 7, 2010)

Dang, they took out the gunlance? Oh well...


----------



## random guy (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know if I should use the heavy or the light bowgun.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I don't know if I should use the heavy or the light bowgun.


Do you want to move faster or hit harder?


----------



## random guy (Mar 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Do you want to move faster or hit harder?


Move faster but in the videos i saw the light one had to reload after two shots and the heavy one did not have to reload.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually has to do with what kind of ammo you are using.


----------



## random guy (Mar 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh does the heavy one get more shots between reload?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't know.
And now there is a supposed Medium Bowgun! 

@Mega
Upon reading more, it seems you need a Switch Axe because they say it is like a combination between a Long Sword and a Great Sword


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd go with light if I were you.

Or maybe medium.


----------



## random guy (Mar 7, 2010)

Then i'll just use the meduim Bowgun I like blanced wepons more anyways.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Then i'll just use the meduim Bowgun I like blanced wepons more anyways.


Sword and Shield is the most balanced.


----------



## random guy (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah but I like long range wepons more then close range wepons.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Yeah but I like long range wepons more then close range wepons.


How can you not.


----------



## random guy (Mar 7, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know I always use long range wepons when I can.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew... Long range!


----------



## random guy (Mar 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ew... Long range!


What is so bad about Long range wepons?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't stand them, they take too long to aim and such.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they don't. How could they take forever to point and shoot? You obviously fail hard at that weapon.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, and I can't stand shooting games anyways.

But Monster Hunter Bowguns are very hard to aim (At least on the PSP they are, might give them a shot on Wii).


----------



## random guy (Mar 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I guess different people have different taste in wepons I like Long range instead of hacking and slashing with close range.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I also like being able to see the blood come out of the enemy. 
Bowgun users seem very important when fighting monsters, so you guys would be great for hunting with. I mean, 2 Bowguns and 2 Melee weapons would be awesome.


And who likes my new MH3 avatar?


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 7, 2010)

Wii? Shooting?

Dude, my guess is you would use the Wiimote to aim. Isn't it obvious? PSP is PSP, Wii is Wii.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Wii? Shooting?
> 
> Dude, my guess is you would use the Wiimote to aim. Isn't it obvious? PSP is PSP, Wii is Wii.


Yeah, if that is the case, I might use it a few times, but still, I love melee weapons.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2010)

If you guys still haven't gotten the demo by tomorrow, I guess I could play mine again and answer any questions you have... I feel like doing _something_ productive for a change. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> If you guys still haven't gotten the demo by tomorrow, I guess I could play mine again and answer any questions you have... I feel like doing _something_ productive for a change. XD


Yes, please do give it more of a chance.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I guarantee you I won't like the game any better. I'm just doing it to be nice and give you guys info, lol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you hunt any fearsome monsters the first time you played it? Or just realized you could kill baby dinosaurs and quit? >.>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got lost running around in circles. The map is horrible.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were expecting linearity? Here's a list of the monsters, i'm not sure how many are in the demo (or if there are any at all, but why would they not include at least one in the demo) if you see one, then kill it http://monsterhunter.wikia.com/wiki/MH3:_Monsters#Bosses
Also if I am correct from what i've seen, monsters are never in a certain area, as they roam around freely, so you have to literally hunt them, just as the name of the game implies. Once you find one of the monsters though, you better be prepared to sit in your game chair for quite a while, because they have extremely high HP and it doesn't tell you how many hits it's gonna take, so it can take up to 10-30 minutes to kill a monster, depending on which one it is, sometimes they might run to a different area too, so you have to chase after them.
Here, watch this:
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Gvv7HWw3wUo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Gvv7HWw3wUo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2010)

So did you guys know Inuyasha's sword Tessaiga is an event item in the game? It's a long sword.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 8, 2010)

Man, I'm so pissed.
I poked around the interwebs and said that the demo would also be available for Canada.
I went to my local EB Games/Gamestop, and they said they don't have any and told me that they don't give out demos >_>

I am dissappoint.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 8, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Man, I'm so pissed.
> I poked around the interwebs and said that the demo would also be available for Canada.
> I went to my local EB Games/Gamestop, and they said they don't have any and told me that they don't give out demos >_>
> 
> I am dissappoint.


Yea, I'm hoping they have some for where I live, yet they have almost nothing. I haven't heard it'll either be at EB Games, or will be in Canada. But, they have to put it in Canada, because Canada is awesome. Go Canada, eh?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 8, 2010)

Is the demo on the Wii Shop Channel? It would make more sense if it was.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 8, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Is the demo on the Wii Shop Channel? It would make more sense if it was.


Wow, it would. Never thought of that.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 8, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der, why would you make a demo and make it unable to download? Wii should be more like PS3 and Xbox 360 in the download area.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2010)

Remember Ninteeeendo stopped demo service.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 8, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Remember Ninteeeendo stopped demo service.


That is with WiiWare demos.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They never had game demos to begin with.

(chew)


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't they still have DS Demos?

*cough*


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they did, WiiWare games are still games. They had demos for BIT.TRIP BEAT, Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: My Life as a Darklord, NyxQuest, Pok


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 9, 2010)

Alright, so I booted up the Monster Hunter Freedom Unite demo for PSP, and I decided I was gonna see what it was like to actually use the gun.
I beat the Hypnocatrice, and I liked using the Heavy Bowgun.
I see a secondary weapon developing.


----------



## random guy (Mar 9, 2010)

I got the monster hunter tri demo and I think I will use the light bowgun even medium was to slow for me.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 9, 2010)

I picked up the demo at Gamestop when I got Bad Company 2. TIme to hook my Wii back up.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 9, 2010)

Post your thoughts and such please!


----------



## random guy (Mar 9, 2010)

I know the light bowgun will be my main wepon but, I can't pick a 2nd the other bowguns are too slow for me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 9, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I know the light bowgun will be my main wepon but, I can't pick a 2nd the other bowguns are too slow for me.


I would say a sword and shield for you, maybe a hammer or longsword?


----------



## Away236 (Mar 9, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loool alright thanks guys.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 11, 2010)

For all you people wanting something to do with MH while you wait to play Monster Hunter Tri: http://www.mangafox.com/manga/monster_hunter_orage/v01/c001/


----------



## Caleb (Mar 11, 2010)

I have the demo but still haven't played it yet.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 11, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> For all you people wanting something to do with MH while you wait to play Monster Hunter Tri: http://www.mangafox.com/manga/monster_hunter_orage/v01/c001/


Oh, and did I mention it has a hot girl using a sword?


----------



## random guy (Mar 11, 2010)

Read ch.1 seems good so far.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anybody know if the demo is available in eb games in canada yet?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 12, 2010)

Xero said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if the demo is available in eb games in canada yet?


I thought it was only in Gamestop, and it is in GS in America.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Now I can't decide between a lance and a heavy bowgun


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

Do you want power or defence?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Do you want power or defence?


Both are powerful.


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

Do you want to fight from afar or up close?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Do you want to fight from afar or up close?


I think I might just use both, because I read that some fights are like, almost impossible with melee weapons.

So what weapon are you gonna use, light bowgun, right?

And di you finish Monster Hunter Orage?


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

Well not yet I have been playing soulsilver. Yeah light bowgun I think my 2nd wepon will be sword and sheild or medium bowgun.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Well not yet I have been playing soulsilver. Yeah light bowgun I think my 2nd wepon will be sword and sheild or medium bowgun.


Do you have WiiSpeak or a USB Keyboard?


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

I have both.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I have both.


Good, because I was gonna say that it would suck if I could WiiSpeak to you but you couldn't contact me fast.


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah how does it work like accf?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Yeah how does it work like accf?


I believe it does, but I am glad that now it won't go to waste like it did for ACCF.


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

It will make it eaiser to plan and use team work.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> It will make it eaiser to plan and use team work.


Yeah, what I suggest for you is just to find a corner or something and snipe from it.

I will just defend and spam stabs.


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

Wot it does fighting underwater change how the wepons work?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Wot it does fighting underwater change how the wepons work?


It only slightly changes them, like the lance instead of a charge does a human torpedo attack, IDK about others though.


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

I used the light bowgun underwater it seemed that ammo did not go as far.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I used the light bowgun underwater it seemed that ammo did not go as far.


Then it does.

But you know, that would happen IRL anyways.


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah but it does not change as much as it would irl.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> yeah but it does not change as much as it would irl.


If you are like, 4 feet underwater, you are safe from a 50 caliber.


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

But they make guns to shot through water.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> But they make guns to shot through water.


Harpoons! 

And I wish I could get this demo so bad!


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

Why can't you?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Why can't you?


We don't live near a Game Stop. :'(


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

That is too bad how far away from one?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> That is too bad how far away from one?


like, 20-30 miles maybe?

So I keep asking my parents that we should go to the movies because there is one near there. (Sneaky, eh?)


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

Very. That must suck being so far away from it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Very. That must suck being so far away from it.


My brother was at the movies last night, but he was at the one in the opposite direction of the theater near a Game Stop.


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

Well at least you can get the full game.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Well at least you can get the full game.


Amazon preorder. 

I get release date shipping, and 10 bucks off my next VG purchase from Amazon.


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool do you get anything when you pre-order from game stop?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Cool do you get anything when you pre-order from game stop?


You get a 500 wii points card, 5 bucks off, and street date delivery.

But I also get 5 bucks off on Amazon, so $10 off next video game purchase>500 Wii Points.


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

cool then I could get a nes game I only have FF, Iceclimers, and sm rpg for vc games.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> cool then I could get a nes game I only have FF, Iceclimers, and sm rpg for vc games.


Go to Amazon, it is a better deal.


----------



## random guy (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll look it up I don't order off websites that much.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 14, 2010)

Whoa, this looks cool. Hmm... this Final Fantasy XIII, or Infinite Space... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 15, 2010)

I am about to preorder!!!  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Away236 (Mar 15, 2010)

Did the gamestop guys give you a demo?? they told me i had to pre order to get the demo


----------



## random guy (Mar 15, 2010)

He is pre-ordering it online And They gave me the demo with out pre-ordering it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone been playing the demo recently? Fav weapon so far?

I wish I could go to a GameStop soon. ;_;


----------



## VantagE (Mar 20, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Whoa, this looks cool. Hmm... this Final Fantasy XIII, or Infinite Space... Decisions, decisions.


No contest, get FFXIII xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 20, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Did the gamestop guys give you a demo?? they told me i had to pre order to get the demo


Yeah, some GameStops are acting typical and forcing you to preorder it in order to get the demo. My GameStop did, and I didn't feel like arguing with them, so I just preordered it and canceled the preorder when I picked up HeartGold and SoulSilver on the midnight launch. =p


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THat is a good idea for getting preorder bonuses!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it won't work for preorder bonuses, because you get them when you pick up the game. If you cancel your preorder, you won't be able to pick up your game to get the preorder bonus, lol.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean like demos. It would be stupid if they gave you the demo when you got the game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this is the first of its kind, and it's _supposed_ to be free, no strings attached. If there were more demos to be given out like this in the future, they would most likely be the same, so there's no reason to cancel a preorder that isn't necessary in the first place. =p


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patapon 1 and 2 had a demo for preordering, but the demo was released publicly about a week before launch.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Well, first for a Wii game, lol.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Yay, I got the demo from GameStop, but they made me reserve the game even though I told them that online it said that the demo was free to anyone.
Good thing I can just cancel that at anytime and just take the demo. 

I have only used the SnS so far, beat the Great Jaggi in about 14 minutes. I will use either the Switch Axe, Hammer, or Long Sword next.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh wow, so lucky.
I should try calling my GS.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Oh wow, so lucky.
> I should try calling my GS.


Did yours not have it the last time you were there?

PS: RIght now I am trying to get my character to level 5 in Legends of Zork so I can enter the Free Games for a Year contest. It is really dumb, but hey, if you might get free games for a year an hour of playing a game is worth it.


----------



## random guy (Mar 30, 2010)

I didn't have to pre-order to get the demo I guess I was lucky.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I didn't have to pre-order to get the demo I guess I was lucky.


Yeah, I had to tell them that the demo was free, but they made me put down $5 for the demo.

I will just get my $5 back whenever I return to GameStop.


----------



## random guy (Mar 30, 2010)

It's a waste of luck though because I'm going back and pre-ordering anyways.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> It's a waste of luck though because I'm going back and pre-ordering anyways.


Yeah, I would preorder from there just I get a better deal at Amazon and already preordered from there.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

For all the people who don't have the demo yet, want me to record some gameplay for you guys to see?


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Apr 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> For all the people who don't have the demo yet, want me to record some gameplay for you guys to see?


YES PLEASE!

I can't get the demo because Canadians aren't special enough for demos...


----------



## Trundle (Apr 1, 2010)

Xero said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid American's and their stupid thoughts about Canadians.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Apr 1, 2010)

Indeed, WHY ARE WE NOT IMPORTANT ENOUGH?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 1, 2010)

IDK, I recorded some of it with a digital camera, but that was because I was fighting the bird and this gigantic dragon appeared, the Rathian I think.

And what weapon do you want to see used?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay, here is the video.
Yes, I know the quality sucks. 
http://www.youtube.com/v/nPIEAUkLRh4

I might do another recording tomorrow when I can use the HDTV, so maybe a new vid tomorrow.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, it's pointless getting the demo now.
Approximately two and a half weeks.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Well, it's pointless getting the demo now.
> Approximately two and a half weeks.


How far away is your Gamestop? I would suggest getting the demo even if you got it a day before the game came out, just so you could get used to the controls of your weapon of choice.

And yay at 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamestop is like...10 minutes away?
Anyway, I don't need to, I'll be fine.
I've played the PSP versions before, so how hard could they be?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is worth the 10 minutes, have you preordered yet?


And you do need to get used to the controls if you aren't using a classic controller, because you have to twist for different attacks and stuff.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I'm not gonna go there to get some non-existent demo.
I already pre-ordered.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 2, 2010)

Here it is Jasonman xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you getting the Classic Controller Pro bundle?


----------



## Jasonnman (Apr 2, 2010)

whos gonna be able to wi-fi,because if some people do from tbt that would be awesome


----------



## random guy (Apr 2, 2010)

Nevermore is the next video going to have the dragon in it?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 2, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Nevermore is the next video going to have the dragon in it?


The Rathian or the Querepecco?


----------



## random guy (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not sure but when I was fighting the bird it called in this black dragon but I don't know what it was called though.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 2, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but when I was fighting the bird it called in this black dragon but I don't know what it was called though.


Yeah, that happened to me too, it is the Rathian, just go to the Monster Hunter Wiki and go to the Monster Hunter Tri Monsters List and you will find it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 3, 2010)

Add him on Facebook!
http://www.facebook.com/TheMasterHunterTri


----------



## Jasonnman (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore,what class are you gonna be,im either bieng long sword or sword and shield,what about you?


----------



## Zex (Apr 4, 2010)

This game looks so BA, but I havent gotten around to buying it yet.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> This game looks so BA, but I havent gotten around to buying it yet.


Probably because it hasn't been released yet.

And Jasonman, either Hammer or Great Sword.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 9, 2010)

DLC has been announced, in the form of quests. It's free too.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 9, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> DLC has been announced, in the form of quests. It's free too.


Sweetness.

Do you know what would be an awesome event quest item?

The Master Sword. B)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone who wants to see some English gameplay go on the Nintendo Channel and look at the Story Videos.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 10, 2010)

when does it come out?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 10, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> when does it come out?


April 20th in the US, I think April 23rd in EU.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 10, 2010)

Scene at Gamestop today.

Me: Oh, it that Monster Hunter 3 on the display case?
Employee: Yes. It's $59.99.
Me: Can I get a copy?
Employee: Sure. The total is $66-
Manager: Hey Dave, we can't sell those yet.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 10, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Scene at Gamestop today.
> 
> Me: Oh, it that Monster Hunter 3 on the display case?
> Employee: Yes. It's $59.99.
> ...


Stupid Manager, you could have been at the top when it was released.

The employees probably already have it. >_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 11, 2010)

Something semi-related to MH in general, so I thought I would tell about it here.

In Metal Gear Solid: Peacewalker, Snake can hunt some of the monsters from MH, including the Tigrex.

Saw it yesterday on Kotaku, don't feel like finding it.


----------



## Zex (Apr 11, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point. :/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 11, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to get it?


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 11, 2010)

do you have to get a classic controller?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 12, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> do you have to get a classic controller?


No, but if you played the older ones it might be easier if you did.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 13, 2010)

i might get GS


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> i might get GS


What the heck is GS?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 17, 2010)

First NA review is up.

http://wii.ign.com/dor/objects/14209897/monster-hunter-tri/videos/monsterhuntertri_vdr_041310.html


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds awesome, just a few more days!


----------



## random guy (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep can't wait it's cool that the game got a good score.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Sword. 

i change my mind, i'm going to use Switch axe


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I had a stupid moment. xD


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Pre-Ordered the game.

played the demo, Great, but buggy. switch axe ftw


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Pre-Ordered the game.
> 
> played the demo, Great, but buggy. switch axe ftw


Classic Controller Pro or Not?


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It twas a demo, so Wii controller.



the Wii controller isnt that difficult, i got used to it quickly. but still i might get the classic controller since i have a smallish tv.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean which copy did you pre order?

And if you have a classic controller you can use it.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

couldnt preorder the one with the controller, ill just buy one when i pick it up.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> couldnt preorder the one with the controller, ill just buy one when i pick it up.


It is 20 bucks though, better to just preorder the one with the classic controller pro.


----------



## random guy (Apr 17, 2010)

Does not matter for me the bow gun has barely any use of the motion control unless you want to hit something with it.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

i couldnt, tried. he said something about it. wasnt takin preorders of it. its not a problem ill pay the rest for the game, and i'll just have to borrow the 20 from my mom.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> i couldnt, tried. he said something about it. wasnt takin preorders of it. its not a problem ill pay the rest for the game, and i'll just have to borrow the 20 from my mom.


Ah, but the demo is a lot of fun, eh?

What have you killed everything with?


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

killed the great Jaggi in a bought 5 min, using switch axe. im thinking faster moving faster now that i know what to do. i might not get the controller now, im used to the remote. i still might get it though, cause im using my living room television and the one in my room is smallish. that and i have to keep recharging my batteries i know ill be playing it for awhile


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> killed the great Jaggi in a bought 5 min, using switch axe. im thinking faster moving faster now that i know what to do. i might not get the controller now, im used to the remote. i still might get it though, cause im using my living room television and the one in my room is smallish. that and i have to keep recharging my batteries i know ill be playing it for awhile


Get rechargeable backs for the Wii, they are great.

I have one where you just lay the controller on it and it charges.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i have. still a classic controller wouldnt be bad


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I kind of like the Wii Remote controls, they feel so much more comfortable in my hands than a little controller.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

yea but my tv in my room is probably just bigger than the screen of your computer.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> yea but my tv in my room is probably just bigger than the screen of your computer.


I don't even have a TV in my room anymore, and it was pretty small anyways.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

and my room is just a little bigger than my bed so, i think i should get it .


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> and my room is just a little bigger than my bed so, i think i should get it .


Yeah, you should just buy a second hand Classic COntroller, probably get it around 10 bucks.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ew


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why ew? If you buy it from a trustable source you can make sure they did not use it for any odd sexual fantasies or let their dog use it.

Buy it from Overstock or something.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

i'll think about only got about a few days anyways


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

Only like 7 Amazon.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

hmmm. i might just stick wit the wii remote. unless i have some last minute thinking


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> hmmm. i might just stick wit the wii remote. unless i have some last minute thinking


It is just twisting the remote and shaking it, doesn't require a lot of space.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

your right. i'm used to it now anyways. i might have not gotten it anyways, to much moneh


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> your right. i'm used to it now anyways. i might have not gotten it anyways, to much moneh


Some people were complaining about how much you have to stretch your fingers for hitting A, -, and 1, and the D-Pad. I have no clue what they are talking about, it is easy.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i got longish fingers any ways, plus other games i have when you have to use those buttons makes it well easier


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my friends won't stop telling me about how I have long bony fingers, and that it scares them sometimes. :l


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

yea but you cant forget that some people have short stuby fingers


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> yea but you cant forget that some people have short stuby fingers


Yeah, a lot of my friends either have short stubby or short bony fingers.

Mine are best for eye stabas.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my friend has fat fingers. and a big head -.-


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a big head, they call me George Lopez.

But I am not spanish.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, ya great stuff


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, so what monster are you most excited to fight?

EDIT: Yay, I am gray now!


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Gratz, anyways dont really have a favorite. but i dont want to go into the water


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Gratz, anyways dont really have a favorite. but i dont want to go into the water


I kind of like ti from the demo, but I feel it will be hard to fight Gobul or the Lagiacrus.

Royal Ludroth looks easy underwater.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

not that, i just got a bad experience at a water game before. id have to have some1 with me when i go into it on the game. just freaks me out


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

I will go with you


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

i wonder if you could do a quest offline, online with a friend,


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> i wonder if you could do a quest offline, online with a friend,


Yes, you can.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 18, 2010)

kool, i must had skipped some something. anyways thanks


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

I keep looking at the recent ONM and seeing the cover about this. I just dunno if its going to be worth me getting...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> I keep looking at the recent ONM and seeing the cover about this. I just dunno if its going to be worth me getting...


Well, it comes out soon so you can read reviews.

Just you can't wifi with people from different continents, so that rules out most TBT members.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?
We can't Wi-Fi with people from Europe?
That's BS :|


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeed.


i dont know much people that live over seas


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the way it seems, because I read somewhere that they all had separate servers or something like that.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer. 

either way. you cna find people on the server by their online names


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, as soon as I can I will get online and reserve my name so no one gets it.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes indeed. I'm have trouble deciding what to name


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is your hunter name and online name different? 

And I will be Peter as a hunter and Archy1121 online.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

What's the character limit for the name? I hope the max is 20.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> What's the character limit for the name? I hope the max is 20.


Which name? Your online one or your name of your hunter offline?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

Online


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Online


I don't think they would make it short, so probably 15 at the least for the max.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey people who are going to have this game on release date or close to it, pokeboy and I are going to have a hunting party online for the Great Jaggi so we can get a lot of Great Jaggi materials and make some good armor and weapons, anyone here want to join in?


----------



## random guy (Apr 18, 2010)

Sounds like fun and from what I read it seems like i'm the only one using a bowgun.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 18, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun and from what I read it seems like i'm the only one using a bowgun.


i cant use the gun. i find somewhat difficult, i could be better if i use it, but i find the switch axe great.


----------



## random guy (Apr 18, 2010)

It's not a problem it just makes me more useful to the group.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 18, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> It's not a problem it just makes me more useful to the group.


will indeed.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> It's not a problem it just makes me more useful to the group.


As long as I am doing a charge attack and don't get shot, I am fine.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which weapon will you be getting?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will start out with the Great Sword once I can get it, and will switch between that and the Hammer for some of the monsters I want to just destroy.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 18, 2010)

awesome, i'm going to find materials to make the switch axe.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> awesome, i'm going to find materials to make the switch axe.


What are they?


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    *  10 Monster Bone S
    * 10 Iron Ore
    * 2 Monster Fluid


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what Monster Fluid is.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Energy drink i hope


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you caught my drift.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 18, 2010)

depends what you mean


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 18, 2010)

how many hours of gaming does the demo version provide you with


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Apr 18 2010, 08:52:15 PM]how many hours of gaming does the demo version provide you with


It can give you many hours of honing your skills, but it will most likely give you 2 hours of fighting per weapon, unless you just keep on fighting the monsters to get in practice.

It is not from the beginning though, it is just two boss monster quests, but I still suggest you pick up the demo.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri not only got a 9 in Nintendo Power, but it also got a four page review.

Heck yeah!


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 19, 2010)

Kewl, send link


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Kewl, send ]I can't, it is a magazine.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 19, 2010)

gawd. o well, one more day left no more spoilers for me


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> gawd. o well, one more day left no more spoilers for me


It didn't spoil anything, it just gave some details about Cha Cha and some other stuff.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 19, 2010)

dang, tempting. so anyways ill be getting it after school


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> dang, tempting. so anyways ill be getting it after school


There are some really good videos on YouTube that were released by Capcom, give em a watch.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 19, 2010)

mm? so itss worth the $50?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2010)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Apr 19 2010, 06:35:53 PM]mm? so itss worth the $50?


Well, by the reviews it got, I would say yeah, and I will know tomorrow if it is worth it or not. Most likely yes though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 20, 2010)

Lol, I got to unpack the game and put them on the shelves at work tonight, along with the Classic Controller Pros.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Apr 20, 2010)

I got the game earlier today, and I'm satisfied.

By the way, don't let the reviews fool you. Whether they're good or bad, if you wanna try a game, try a game. For example: I read loads of bad reviews on some NFS Game for Wii and I saw the gameplay videos and it kicked ass. Just goes to show you that all reviewers are one of the following: honest reviewers, fanboys, or newfags. MH3 is a good buy. Here's a tip: rent a game before you buy it, if you have enough money.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Apr 27, 2010)

CAN'T WAIT TO GET IT!


----------



## Away236 (Apr 28, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if they've found any great offers on MH3 bundles or just MH3 alone? I know Gamestop's offer is okay, but they have faulty management systems so I don't want to support them unless I have to.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 28, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if they've found any great offers on MH3 bundles or just MH3 alone? I know Gamestop's offer is okay, but they have faulty management systems so I don't want to support them unless I have to.


Did you try Amazon? I heard they have great deals.


----------



## Away236 (Apr 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea..but they're out of bundles, which is unfortunate.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 28, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap.
I would've suggested eBay, but I just checked, and sellers are increasing the price by $30.


----------



## Away236 (Apr 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg..bundles are impossible to get now lol


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 28, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you will be handing Gamestop your money.


----------



## Away236 (May 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea. it's cheaper at gamestop actually if you buy them separately.. about 55. or so dollars


----------



## pielover6 (May 1, 2010)

Aw man.  I want this game terribly but I recently spent money on getting a math textbook for the summer.  I do have $65 dollars I can spend though...  
So you can get the Classic Controller Pro separate?


----------



## Away236 (May 1, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Aw man.  I want this game terribly but I recently spent money on getting a math textbook for the summer.  I do have $65 dollars I can spend though...
> So you can get the Classic Controller Pro separate?


yea order it off gamestop's site. it's cheaper and they have random 10% off


----------



## PaJami (May 1, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting this game today *well, more like I'm for sure getting this game today* but when I read these past two pages, it mentioned a classic controller? Would that be good to have, or is there any other means of control I can use?


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about getting this game today *well, more like I'm for sure getting this game today* but when I read these past two pages, it mentioned a classic controller? Would that be good to have, or is there any other means of control I can use?


There's a bundle with a Classic Controller Pro included with the game. It'll cost you $10 more though. You can always play with the Wii Remote.


----------



## random guy (May 1, 2010)

Never mind.


----------



## PaJami (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is classic controller worth the extra money? Otherwise, would a gamecube controller work?


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, because I got a Classic Controller because my Gamecube Controller is already broken, so I found it very worth it. You can't use a Gamecube Controller.


----------



## Jasonnman (May 1, 2010)

any european hunters out there wanting to go online:?


----------



## PaJami (May 1, 2010)

Alright, I got the bundle today! It's a lot of fun


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 23, 2010)

the crap do you go online? I tried with a friend but in the big crossroad city lobby place, i tried to send a message to him but it said something about not being connected (to me). Anyone help and play online with me?


----------



## random guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Post in the TBT hunting grounds thread this one is pretty much dead and I could go online with you sometime.


----------

